# elite menbers ??



## mowgly (Aug 25, 2009)

elite menbers from the uk ????
is the elite menbership really worth it what kind of doors does it open to the uk citizen
would be interesting to know b4 hand 
thanks


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 25, 2009)

What kinda doors does it open? Huh? I didn't know elite membership opened DOORS.

It allows you access to the forums that are for Elite members only...you get to neg rep people...you can see the names of everyone who reps you...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

You get to see invisible people


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 25, 2009)

i hear they sacrafice a goat every sunday to the elite gods


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

If you wanna see invisible people minus the elite membership, smoke methlmao!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you wanna see invisible people minus the elite membership, smoke methlmao!


 
or a large amount of rock


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 25, 2009)

elite members of what are you asking about? i dont think elite members of RIU are based in the UK....

if any one caught that edit youd know im deep crispy fried


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Sup chitown


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't speak for any of the cousins who are Elite, but here across the pond we are *pure evil* according to selected member comments.

We are the Devil's cock ring.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

Hehehehe 
 are you part of the CJ Gang??? Lmao!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hehehehe
> are you part of the CJ Gang??? Lmao!


Allegedly.

I prefer '*mob*.'

I think I'll choose '*Pockets*' for my nickname. Or '*Dashing John*' if it's not already taken.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Allegedly.
> 
> I prefer '*mob*.'
> 
> I think I'll choose '*Pockets*' for my nickname. Or '*Dashing John*' if it's not already taken.


lol, why Pockets?


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 27, 2009)

i want a cool user name .mine is boring


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i want a cool user name .mine is boring


*gasp* Don't say that! I love your user name! Cuz i remember it 

Seriously, being stoned as I usually am, most people I only know by their avs, and once they change their av, I no longer know who they are. But I know your user name! If you got a different one...I might not know who you are anymore


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, why Pockets?


Remember the *Ant Hill Mob*? He was my favorite.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i want a cool user name .mine is boring


 how about bob14618, now thats cool as....


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Remember the *Ant Hill Mob*? He was my favorite.


 'quick save miss penelope'


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *gasp* Don't say that! I love your user name! Cuz i remember it
> 
> Seriously, being stoned as I usually am, most people I only know by their avs, and once they change their av, I no longer know who they are. But I know your user name! If you got a different one...I might not know who you are anymore


 that settles it i do have a cool handle thanks wikid


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *gasp* Don't say that! I love your user name! Cuz i remember it
> 
> Seriously, being stoned as I usually am, most people I only know by their avs, and once they change their av, I no longer know who they are. But I know your user name! If you got a different one...I might not know who you are anymore


 I used to know you by your old avatar, although im stuffed if i can remember what it was...lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

[youtube]oJFX6f0rJeI[/youtube] 

I haven't even THOUGHT of this shit in for-ev-ver


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> I used to know you by your old avatar, although im stuffed if i can remember what it was...lol.


lol...huh? I've never had another avatar. I mean, I've changed this one for jokes or to make a point every now and then, but this has been my regular av since I joined.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> [youtube]oJFX6f0rJeI[/youtube]
> 
> I haven't even THOUGHT of this shit in for-ev-ver


you are the 'youtube queen'....quicker than a flash of light!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> that settles it i do have a cool handle thanks wikid


You're welcome rob *tackles you and smothers you with love*

Can't have you disappearing on me. Or worse, reappearing as someone I don't know is you. I might be a bitch to you by accident!


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol...huh? I've never had another avatar. I mean, I've changed this one for jokes or to make a point every now and then, but this has been my regular av since I joined.


 oh dear, my memory is worse than i thought, i probably imagined it, forgive me wikid! lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> you are the 'youtube queen'....quicker than a flash of light!!!


lol, it's cuz I always have a window with youtube open, just waiting for me to look something new up


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 27, 2009)

this was my first


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> oh dear, my memory is worse than i thought, i probably imagined it, forgive me wikid! lol


LOL, it's ok, we're stoners, it happens!  

When I first read your post I was like, what WAS my first av? *deep thinking* oh wait...lol


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

just remembered, im get you and stoneymcfried mixed up (I think)._ Lights_ a spliff and _scratches his head wondering what the future holds for someone who makes up memories_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> this was my first


*Is hit by a sudden wave of deja vu*


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> this was my first


 i remember when you became a chamaeleon, I think...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> just remembered, im get you and stoneymcfried mixed up (I think)._ Lights_ a spliff and _scratches his head wondering what the future holds for *someone who makes up memories*_


That could be cool though! I mean, you could remember the time your boat was taken over by pirates and you fought them off with a butter knife -- without ever having to DO it!


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That could be cool though! I mean, you could remember the time your boat was taken over by pirates and you fought them off with a butter knife -- without ever having to DO it!


 dont my stomach is hurting...lmao


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 27, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> don't my stomach is hurting...lmao


 the movie step brothers ...yea I'm a janitor at a collage and they leave these math equations on a board and i solve them, my best friend is ben aflack


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey woo, remember that time your cat died, so we buried it in the sacred Indian burial ground that's just past the pet cemetery? And then that crazy fuckin cat came back to life, but it was evil? Crazy shit man


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

so have you become a mj plant again Robert? Or is that the chamaeleon in you? (sounds painful)


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey woo, remember that time your cat died, so we buried it in the sacred Indian burial ground that's just past the pet cemetery? And then that crazy fuckin cat came back to life, but it was evil? Crazy shit man


 You know it was chipmunk wikid, dont try and mess with my brain Im too switched on for that...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL

Do you watch The Office? This just totally reminded me of an episode where Michael was trying to make them share past experiences they've had with death, and no one wanted to. But finally they start telling him stories, but they're all very obviously movie plots. All I remember is that Ryan did the Lion King "And then my father...Mufasa...died"


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you watch The Office? This just totally reminded me of an episode where Michael was trying to make them share past experiences they've had with death, and no one wanted to. But finally they start telling him stories, but they're all very obviously movie plots. All I remember is that Ryan did the Lion King "And then my father...Mufasa...died"


 My other half loves the office...I prefer 'The league of Gentleman'...we'll have no trouble here...dont touch the precious things...


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOGAAlHzF4o


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never seen that before! Pretty good but wtf was up with the end


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never seen that before! Pretty good but wtf was up with the end


 lmao...its pretty twisted thats all I can say...when you have a minute search on you tube for The league of gentleman-taxi driver.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rRA8GYzU8E


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

My nipples are like bullets LMAO


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My nipples are like bullets LMAO


 well worth getting the boxset of Amazon...literally hours of entertainment, with a real insight into the darker side of British humour. Im hitting the sack now goodnight all!


----------



## ~MoE~ (Aug 27, 2009)

and u get to use the elite section, whats the devil's cook ring man what the hell u on about


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> well worth getting the boxset of Amazon...literally hours of entertainment, with a real insight into the darker side of British humour. Im hitting the sack now goodnight all!


Night woo


----------



## ~MoE~ (Aug 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> My nipples are like bullets LMAO


why are your nipple's hard ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 27, 2009)

~MoE~ said:


> why are your nipple's hard ?


LMAO...no, not my nipples...it was a quote from the youtube vid that he posted right above my post...and now I can't stop laughing, cuz I should have seen this comin. I should have put it in quotes


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 27, 2009)

~MoE~ said:


> and u get to use the elite section, whats the devil's cook ring man what the hell u on about


I did not intend to disparage you blokes down under. As I understand, it only applies to us Yank Elites.

Yeah... we're evil, or so I've read.


----------

